# Cost of BER for existing dwellings



## Lak (21 Nov 2008)

As the time for the rating of existing homes approaches on Jan 1st, could anyone tell me how much it is estimated a full BER will cost on an average sized home


----------



## joejoe (21 Nov 2008)

€270.00 Incl VAT

Joejoe


----------



## chimpster (21 Nov 2008)

Depends on location and the size of the dwelling. Is it a detached or semi detached?

Anywhere between €250 - €500 I would suggest.


----------



## joejoe (22 Nov 2008)

joejoe said:


> €270.00 Incl VAT
> 
> Joejoe



For the averaged sized new house (which was the question) this figure is correct. The area in which (assuming you mean county) does not effect the price. BER cert for new houses are done off a set of plans and specification.

Joejoe


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (22 Nov 2008)

See
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=97436


----------



## twofor1 (22 Nov 2008)

joejoe said:


> BER cert for existing houses are done on a set of plans and specification.
> 
> Joejoe



I think only new dwellings can be done from the plans/drawings, existing dwellings require a site survey. Lots of other questions also answered here. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (22 Nov 2008)

The area in which (assuming you mean county) does not effect the price. BER cert for existing houses are done on a set of plans and specification.

Joejoe[/quote]

The county does effect the price in the sense that there are more regestered BER surveyors in some counties then others. For example the last time I looked There were more registered in Cork then Dublin. Given that there are more dwellings that require BER certification in Dublin then Cork it would be safe to assume that a BER in Dublin would be more expensive. 
However with this in mind it is an open and competive market and prices may vary quiet a bit.


----------



## sydthebeat (22 Nov 2008)

joejoe said:


> €270.00 Incl VAT
> 
> Joejoe


 

that figure may be applicable to a new dwelling where a site visit is no tneeded, but for an existing dweling you could be looking at twice that...


----------



## joejoe (22 Nov 2008)

PADDYBOY99 said:


> The area in which (assuming you mean county) does not effect the price. BER cert for existing houses are done on a set of plans and specification.
> 
> Joejoe


 
The county does effect the price in the sense that there are more regestered BER surveyors in some counties then others. For example the last time I looked There were more registered in Cork then Dublin. Given that there are more dwellings that require BER certification in Dublin then Cork it would be safe to assume that a BER in Dublin would be more expensive. 
However with this in mind it is an open and competive market and prices may vary quiet a bit.[/QUOTE]

Many BER assessors cover a full province, so Dublin should be well services as will most areas.

 My previous post should have said New houses not existing

Joejoe


----------



## Lak (22 Nov 2008)

The reason I ask is that I have taken the new build course passed the examination and am in receipt of my fetac diploma. Last weekend I undertook the two day course for existing propertys but the one thing no one seemed to know with any degree of clarity was the related charges for assessing an existing dwelling, indeed the tutor asked us to write on a slip of paper what each individual considered a fair price, theese ranged from €250 to €550. I thought somewhere in between was adequate.
For those that have completed the two courses are you aware as of last week SEI have announced that any person having completed the new build course, has passed this and holds the fetac diploma and can show evidence of having undertaken the course for existing dwellings will be exempt from having to undertake the national completion exam as this has been deffered untill April of next year. However this only applies to those who have in their possession the Fetac diploma, regardless of if they have also undertaken the existing dwellings course,those still waiting for the diploma to be sent to them, can not register to assess existing.
What I would also like to know is if existing dwellings can now be assessed and relevant cert be issued by SEI before Jan 1st ?


----------



## chimpster (25 Nov 2008)

mysurvey said:


> *mysurvey.ie*
> 
> We are Chartered Engineers & Energy assessors. We have been qualified assessors since *2006* and have completed assessments on new dwellings and existing dwellings. we recently were chosen and completed assessments on behalf of SEI (Sustainable Energy Ireland).
> 
> ...



Thats a real Ryanair model your going with there John. 

You must have hedged your diesel at a rock bottom price!


----------



## sydthebeat (25 Nov 2008)

mysurvey said:


> *mysurvey.ie*
> 
> We are Chartered Engineers & Energy assessors. We have been qualified assessors since *2006* and have completed assessments on new dwellings and existing dwellings. we recently were chosen and completed assessments on behalf of SEI (Sustainable Energy Ireland).
> 
> ...


 
what extras are on top of these john??

what distances do you travel for these quotes?

is there extra if the dwelling comprises 1 or more extensions?


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (25 Nov 2008)

mysurvey said:


> *mysurvey.ie*
> 
> We are Chartered Engineers & Energy assessors. We have been qualified assessors since *2006* and have completed assessments on new dwellings and existing dwellings. we recently were chosen and completed assessments on behalf of SEI (Sustainable Energy Ireland).
> 
> ...


John,
All assessor are obliged to provide recommendations for improving the certification as part of the package.


----------



## joejoe (25 Nov 2008)

What other providers are out there and what are the other prices like?

Joejoe


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (26 Nov 2008)

I would imagine similair in price.


----------



## joejoe (26 Nov 2008)

PADDYBOY99 said:


> I would imagine similair in price.



So mysurvey aren't the Ryanair of BER assessors?

Joejoe


----------



## Pope John 11 (26 Nov 2008)

As previously mentioned in a previous thread....could mysurveys.ie clearly state their engineers qualifications.....as this would normally be stated on the website....however i cannot find it

Are landing fees included in the above prices


----------



## Pope John 11 (26 Nov 2008)

home4rest said:


> I contacted mysurvey this morning, they were very helpful giving full details of
> qualifications and experience.


 Please clarify.....perhaps mysurvey.ie might clarify & for peace of mind for other AAM posters & update their website.


----------



## Feardorcha (5 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know of a company that does this in the south east?


----------



## S.L.F (6 Dec 2008)

Feardorcha said:


> Does anyone know of a company that does this in the south east?



I got mysurvey to call to my flat in Co. Dublin €175.

Took him 25 mins.

I've not received the report yet.


----------



## LDFerguson (23 Dec 2008)

Recently became aware of this company doing BER certs. 
www.eeri.ie

I have no connection with them.


----------

